# Logitech M50 5.1 Speakers



## codename (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello.. I am looking to buy these speakers, as they fit my budget.. Does anyone here has any experience with these speakers I would like them to share it.. it would really help me. I would like to know about sound quality and distortion issues etc. Are they wall mountable ? I tried to find out its review but found none.. If anyone knows the link to its review tht would be really great..  thanx​


----------



## codename (Sep 25, 2007)

bump.. Any1 ?


----------

